# Pozo de hormigón de limpieza



## Tilker

Buenos días,

Me gustaría saber como decir en inglés "pozo de hormigón de limpieza", en el contexto de construcción de una zapata aislada de cimentación con pozo de hormigón de limpieza hasta llegar a firme.

Hormigón de limpieza es "concrete blinding", pero utilizar "concrete blinding well" me suena un poco extraño.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Mastoc

Creo que sería más fácil la traducción si se reordenara el texto castellano. Sugiero lo suguiente:
Construcción de una zapata de cimentación en pozo sobre tierra firme, aislada con hormigón de limpieza.


----------



## Tilker

Hola Mastoc,

La frase en castellano debería ser así:

"Ejecución de zapata aislada con pozo de hormigón de limpieza hasta alcanzar firme"

"Execution of isolated footing with blinding concrete ¿¿well?? until reaching solid rock"


----------



## Mastoc

Disculpame que insista sobre lo mismo pero considero que hay que poner el énfasis en que el pozo es para la zapata y no para el hormigón de limpieza.
El hormigón de limpieza es una pequeña capa que aísla la zapata del terreno.
La frase original da la idea de que el pozo es para el hormigón de limpieza.


----------



## Tilker

Hola Mastoc,

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero es que el pozo *sí* es de hormigón de limpieza, no la zapata.

Cuando el firme está a cierta profundidad, bajo la zapata de hormigón armado (que tendrá, por ejemplo, 50 cm de canto), se realiza una excavación hasta el firme y ese pozo se rellena con hormigón de limpieza u hormigón pobre (de menor resistencia que el hormigón estructural).

Tu te refieres a cuando el firme es superficial y simplemente basta con poner 10 cm de hormigón de limpieza para tener una base sobre la cual ejecutar la zapata, lo cual es correcto, pero no es el caso por el que pregunto.

Esperemos a ver si alguien puede ayudarnos con el tema : )


----------



## Mastoc

Disculpame, pensé que trataba de un caso más general.


----------



## Peter P

Hola 
¿Cómo dice el textualmente lo que se quiere traducir?
Para cimentación en pozo yo uso el término _foundation pit. _Si el pozo va ser llenado solo con hormigón de limpieza entonces _concrete blinding ( foundation) pit. _
Saludos 
Peter P


----------



## Tilker

Hola Peter P,

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

"Ejecución de zapata aislada con pozo de hormigón de limpieza hasta alcanzar firme"

"Execution of isolated footing with blinding concrete foundation pit until reaching solid rock"


----------



## asunagullo

Hola Tilker, perdona, pero creo que hay que matizar una cosa. 
Soy arquitecto, es decir que entiendo las características técnicas de lo que dices. 
NO puedes traducir "firme" por "solid rock", porque firme es cualquier terreno cuya resistencia es suficiente como para poder apoyar en ella la cimentación, y por tanto suele ser un terreno con tierra no con roca. En el caso que estás intentando traducir, lo que ocurre es que han tenido que bajar la cota de cimentación porque la resistencia del terreno no era suficiente a poca profundidad, por lo que han excavado más hasta encontrar un terreno suficientemente firme, que con casi total seguridad no es roca.  Como rellenar con hormigón de resistencia normal sería muy caro, se rellena con hormigón de limpieza y luego en la parte superior se realiza la zapata propiamente dicha, con hormigón H-250 o H-350 o similar y armadura. Veo mejor "solid ground".
Tampoco veo lo de "foundation pit" porque el pozo en este caso es un relleno, no es la cimentación propiamente dicha, como dice Peter P. Si fuera la cimentación propiamente dicha lo vería perfecto, pero al ser el caso que preguntas, creo que sería mejor:
"Execution of isolated footing with concrete blinding filler pit until reaching solid ground"


----------



## Tilker

Hola asunagullo,

Muchas gracias por el apunte.

Yo también soy arquitecta; en este caso concreto el firme sí es roca (aunque no lo había mencionado), por lo que traduje por "solid rock". No obstante, me gusta tu aviso de que, como forma general, "firme" se puede traducir por "solid ground".

En cuanto al pozo de hormigón de limpieza, me gusta tu matización; así lo traduciré, muchas gracias.

Por cierto, ¿conoces algún buen diccionario técnico de construcción en internet?


----------



## asunagullo

Hola Tilker, me alegro de que te haya servido de algo. La verdad es que no conozco ningún diccionario técnico en internet. Tengo uno en papel que consulto cuando no sé como resolver una traducción. Si ya se me pone muy difícil miro en foros de arquitectura de UK; porque la traducción de inglés a español es siempre más fácil pues sí sabes cómo se dice aquí, pero al revés es mucho más complicado y a veces el diccionario no te lo resuelve.


----------

